# Tea tree oil gyno



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

Been using 100% pure tea tree oil for my acne till i got gyno 3 weeks ago, found an article that tea tree oil could cause gyno and stopped using the oil.

Used the oil really often, was using it like 4-5 times a day.

Have been using letrozole for like 2 weeks now, gyno didn't improve and still hurts alot!

Should i continue the Letrozole or should i try ralox or nolva?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Letro to combat tea tree sides.

Brilliant.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

How does tea tree oil cause gyno? :lol:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> How does tea tree oil cause gyno? :lol:


 You rub it on your boyfriends nipples whilst finger bashing their colon.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Letro isn't a gyno treatment, that just reduces aromatase enzyme

You need ralox (best!) or nolva (second best) as that acts on gyno directly and blocks the actual breast site


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> How does tea tree oil cause gyno? :lol:





Sparkey said:


> You rub it on your boyfriends nipples whilst finger bashing their colon.





lewdylewd said:


> Letro to combat tea tree sides.
> 
> Brilliant.


 Lavender and tea tree oil have phytoestrogens, substances that mimic the hormone estrogen. Soy is a source of phytoestrogens, too.

Bloch's findings, published in the New England Journal of Medicine, led to a 2007 National Institute of Environmental Health Sciences (NIEHS) study that found both oils can act like estrogen. The study prompted the National Institutes of Health to issue an alert about lavender and tea tree oils potentially acting as endocrine disruptors -- something that interferes with the endocrine system -- in boys who regularly used products containing them.

so Letro will not work? I'm serious.. I don't see the funny part. I don't have enough money for surgery, i hate my body now.

Went to the gp, well he wanted to make an echo of my chest, well i refused because it's gyno obviously. The echo would cost me around 1000$ which is alot for me.

Would ralox work? Tried nolva for 1,5 week before i had my Letro, because my gyno was getting worse.

My gyno still hurts, I want to threat it before it's to late. Anyone kind enough to help me?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

If you just have puffy nipples both Letro and Ralox will help.

Letro is the most harsh and without knowing what you are doing you'll just end up crashing your E2.

If you can get hold of Ralox, that is the way I would go.

If you can physically grab the gland (finger and thumb pinch) and its bigger than say a almond or a grape then only surgery will fully remove.

If you feel nothing and the nipples are just puffy, then your in with a good chance.

View attachment 142029


Below is grade 1 gyno.

View attachment 142001


View attachment 142002


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> If you just have puffy nipples both Letro and Ralox will help.
> 
> Letro is the most harsh and without knowing what you are doing you'll just end up crashing your E2.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I have a small lump, it hurts when i touch it. I don't have puffy nipples , can't really see the gyno. When it's hot you can see the gyno.

What about ralox+letro combo?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Yoeni said:


> What about ralox+letro combo?


 You could but the problem with letro is it's so easy to crash your E2.

I managed 10 days at 2.5mg before I felt like death!

I had to introduce synthetic test to get my E2 levels back up, took another 10 days if I recall to feel normal again.

I would try Ralox first.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ralox for as long as it takes, perhaps go see your doctor as he will give you bloods and at least you'll know then how high e2 is once letro is out of your system, which as sparkey says, you don't want to crush e2, it will take out all your joints, you'll get flu like symptoms and generally not be able to function

as for tea trea oil causing gyno, it would seem lavender and tea tree are both prone to raising e2 somewhat according to studies I've seen


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

superdrol said:


> Ralox for as long as it takes, perhaps go see your doctor as he will give you bloods and at least you'll know then how high e2 is once letro is out of your system, which as sparkey says, you don't want to crush e2, it will take out all your joints, you'll get flu like symptoms and generally not be able to function
> 
> as for tea trea oil causing gyno, it would seem lavender and tea tree are both prone to raising e2 somewhat according to studies I've seen


 Thanks but i'm not going to the doctor agsin. Will continue letrozol since i'm 2 weeks in already, will order ralox tomorrow and use 60mg combined with 2,5mg Letrozol. Will post an update in a few weeks. Thanks guys for the help


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Shaking head.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Yoeni said:


> Thanks but i'm not going to the doctor agsin. Will continue letrozol since i'm 2 weeks in already, will order ralox tomorrow and use 60mg combined with 2,5mg Letrozol. Will post an update in a few weeks. Thanks guys for the help


 Sorry but failing to listen to people who have been there and done that is a bit crazy! Taking stuff because you have it when it's gonna damage you is dum as a box of rocks!

why even bother asking and then disregarding advice given?

tell me you don't keep bleach in the house as that wont help your gyno either but don't let that stop you... doesn't normally it seems...


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

superdrol said:


> Sorry but failing to listen to people who have been there and done that is a bit crazy! Taking stuff because you have it when it's gonna damage you is dum as a box of rocks!
> 
> why even bother asking and then disregarding advice given?
> 
> tell me you don't keep bleach in the house as that wont help your gyno either but don't let that stop you... doesn't normally it seems...


 The reason i want to continue is because i see improvement, gyno is 30-40% less and the pain is gone. Wouldn't it be stupid to stop now?

I will order raloxifene, I could taper off letro slowly and start raloxifene once i receive it in +- 1 week.

The problem I have is that i don't want my gyno to be permanent, thats why I'm making myself suffer right now. I can't deny I feel like crap, I didn't even know it was possible to feel shitty like this.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Yoeni said:


> The reason i want to continue is because i see improvement, gyno is 30-40% less and the pain is gone. Wouldn't it be stupid to stop now?
> 
> I will order raloxifene, I could taper off letro slowly and start raloxifene once i receive it in +- 1 week.
> 
> The problem I have is that i don't want my gyno to be permanent, thats why I'm making myself suffer right now. I can't deny I feel like crap, I didn't even know it was possible to feel shitty like this.


 You've used the wrong drug for gyno, simple as, so yes you should stop it now, have you not got any nolvadex?

dont taper off letro, you'll prolong it in your system! It will take weeks for e2 to recover!! If not a month perhaps so there's zero danger of gyno getting worse!! It's not instant acting and it's not instant at stopping either


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> How does tea tree oil cause gyno? :lol:


 https://www.news-medical.net/news/20180319/Essential-oils-linked-to-abnormal-breast-development-in-boys.aspx


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

if you have gyno get it sorted by a proper doctor instead of guessing what to take yourself and self medicating.

people* really* should learn to read 'studies' correctly, studies like this say '*may' *and '*appears*' quite a lot without giving any data at all. 

lots of chemicals have estrogenic qualities, from plastics to soy sauce.

if you go out when its cloudy you *may* get wet , you *may* also get run over when crossing the road etc etc .


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

Just a little update:

Tried to quit letrozole 2 weeks ago, 3 days after i tried to quit gyno turned worse and it hurt. Took 1 tab 2.5mg 3-4 days later pain went away, havn't touched letro after that.

Using raloxifene now for 1 week, the first 3-4 days gyno was sensitive and it did hurt. Raloxifene seems to be helping not sure if the lump got smaller but the pain is gone most of the time. Gonna use ralox for a few months to see if it helps, might add letrozole again later if Raloxifene isn't helping after a few months.

Libido is back since a few days (+- 1.5 week after i quit Letro). ED problems are over.

Not really having any side effects from the raloxifene. The first few days on raloxifene i had really bad night sweets, but that seems to be over.

Will keep updating this threat every week or something for the people who also have gyno.

(Sorry for my bad English)


----------



## adderadam (Jun 14, 2017)

most plants and a huge number of things have phytoestrogens. People act like it is some new and shocking thing which turns you into a woman and omg soya has phytoestrogens so it will make you a woman and must be avoided at all costs! So do most things have phytoestrogens, like rice, and milk, and carrots, and potatoes. Phytoestogen isnt estrogen though and it wont turn you into a woman. Any news articles or online blogs reporting on something are useless, they typically link one bad study which they take out of context/the writer doesnt understand anyway and just have a scare based headline. That goes for anything they ever write.

Here is their actual study, what you must find, not a news article - http://www.abstractsonline.com/pp8/#!/4482/presentation/8700

They didn't even publish their study, it is nowhere online written down, but they gave it as a presentation at a conference, so I could only find the abstract for their study. In this it says they were messing around with cells in a petri dish and applying chemicals found in different oils to them such as is found in tea tree oil. The thing is that in reality, not in individual cells in a test tube, all of our cells in our body are exposed to all of our hormones and they are balanced throughout our body, the cells in the petri dish were just exposed to pure oestrogen that was being applied to them and nothing else, no body behind it to balance anything out. So I do not like this study I don't think it has much real world merit.

There were some other studies showing case studies of individual boys who apparently developed gynecomastia after using tea tree, lavender or other types of oils - http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa064725 The best I can say about these anecdotal examples are that further research really needs to be done to come to any kind of conclusion. 3 examples isn't that convincing I mean how do you explain all the cases of gyno which happened at the same time these 3 were happening without lavender and tea tree being used.

So if you see a study with for example 100 men in one group avoiding all lavender, tea tree, and any other type of product associated with any of these chemicals, and another group of 100 men using lots of tea tree and stuff every day, for 1 year, then see if the rate of gyno is significantly higher in the second group. Then you'd be onto something. Something that'd have to be repeated a few times in other studies to show it's true.. then it'd start to become something to be researched more. Like why doesnt it happen to all men, are some just susceptible to it? So now the guys in the tea tree using group need to be split into separate groups to try and find out. None of this research has happened yet and loads of men use tea tree without ever having gyno. So most likely I would bet no significant result would even be found in the first place for this to go anywhere. The current studies are really weak and didn't give any convincing evidence at all.

Here are some bonus studies showing eating soya has no affect on hormone levels 
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/01635581.2001.9680610
http://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(09)00966-2/abstract
https://academic.oup.com/jn/article/132/3/570S/4687378


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Yoeni said:


> Just a little update:
> 
> Tried to quit letrozole 2 weeks ago, 3 days after i tried to quit gyno turned worse and it hurt. Took 1 tab 2.5mg 3-4 days later pain went away, havn't touched letro after that.
> 
> ...


 Letrozole has an E2 rebound effect,

Letro lowers the bodies E2 to virtually zero in the doses you've been using, when you stop, the body realises that you have very little E2 and starts to produce it again, but over produces to compensate.


----------



## adderadam (Jun 14, 2017)

I want to say as well that their abstract even contradicts the idea gyno will be created. Because they used a cell in a petri dish, put some chemicals on it to induce estrogenic effects, this cell was isolated with no hormonal system to balance these effects out, no body with testosterone also flowing through it and going to this cell, they just put a lot of chemicals directly onto it to create an estrogenic effect. But they go on to say that administering testosterone to the cell they were experimenting on reversed the effects they were able to create with the estrogenic chemicals. Well in the real body your cells are going to be full of testosterone and estrogen already, so the stuff to reverse the effects is already in there in real life. For me their own abstract has kind of shown if anything that the body will resist an estrogenic effect from any of these chemicals.


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

adderadam said:


> I want to say as well that their abstract even contradicts the idea gyno will be created. Because they used a cell in a petri dish, put some chemicals on it to induce estrogenic effects, this cell was isolated with no hormonal system to balance these effects out, no body with testosterone also flowing through it and going to this cell, they just put a lot of chemicals directly onto it to create an estrogenic effect. But they go on to say that administering testosterone to the cell they were experimenting on reversed the effects they were able to create with the estrogenic chemicals. Well in the real body your cells are going to be full of testosterone and estrogen already, so the stuff to reverse the effects is already in there in real life. For me their own abstract has kind of shown if anything that the body will resist an estrogenic effect from any of these chemicals.


 I'm sorry I don't understand it, what exactly are you trying to say?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Yoeni said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand it, what exactly are you trying to say?


 Pretty much the study's weren't in real people and that the effects of tea tree oil towards gyno are probably over blown and not really significant in an actual human body


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

superdrol said:


> Pretty much the study's weren't in real people and that the effects of tea tree oil towards gyno are probably over blown and not really significant in an actual human body


 Well to be honest I don't really care about the studies, I'm the living proof tea tree caused my gyno. All i want is to get rid of my gyno, even tho it isn't really visible only when it's hot.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

No you have put 2 and 2 together and made tea tree caused my gyno, that's not proof or evidence, it's an assumption


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

You can just get gyno, teenage gyno is very common


----------



## adderadam (Jun 14, 2017)

Yoeni said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand it, what exactly are you trying to say?


 what they did is this
- They identified and isolated some certain chemicals which are found in things like lavender, tea tree
- They then put these chemicals into a pipette and squirted them onto a cell which was in a petri dish 
- They then documented the effects and said these chemicals are having an estrogenic effect on the cell 
- They then put testosterone onto the cell and said this reversed the estrogenic effect 
- Because they were using an isolated cell in a petri dish, it had no other chemicals in it, such as testosterone, unless they added it themselves, however In the human body, our bodies are full of estrogen and testosterone and the body balances the levels of them out in our cells for us 
- So the fact that they said adding testosterone to the cell in their experiment reversed the estrogenic effect they were trying to create tells me that in the human body where our cells have testosterone in them, the effect would also be reversed or wouldn't occur. It's also of course quite different messing with a cell in a petri dish soaking it in chemicals. It could be easier to create an effect which wouldn't occur in our bodies.

I've used tea tree many times and I dont have gyno, so I'm proof it doesnt cause gyno? How do you know it was tea tree which caused your gyno and not something else? If it did cause gyno in some people then it must be a rare type of person because many men use it and don't have gyno, so there must be a factor like some genetic vulnerability to certain chemicals, or a problem in some people's bodies with balancing hormone levels.

They also didnt publish their study so I could only read the abstract, their study was given only as a presentation, so actually we cant see the published material like the methods and participants to check in more detail what they did. What I said they did I gathered from reading the abstract they gave us on the website .


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

adderadam said:


> what they did is this
> - They identified and isolated some certain chemicals which are found in things like lavender, tea tree
> - They then put these chemicals into a pipette and squirted them onto a cell which was in a petri dish
> - They then documented the effects and said these chemicals are having an estrogenic effect on the cell
> ...


 Actually I never got gyno from tea tree wash so that's 2-1, definitive proof it doesn't cause gyno... we win!


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

superdrol said:


> No you have put 2 and 2 together and made tea tree caused my gyno, that's not proof or evidence, it's an assumption


 What was the percentage of tea tree oil you used? Just because you never had gyno from it doesn't mean it can't cause it


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> Letrozole has an E2 rebound effect,
> 
> Letro lowers the bodies E2 to virtually zero in the doses you've been using, when you stop, the body realises that you have very little E2 and starts to produce it again, but over produces to compensate.


 Yupp i can confirm that, superdrol said i wouldn't get a rebound effect so i stopped cold turkey lol. I know it was stupid to stop without a serm.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Yoeni said:


> Yupp i can confirm that, superdrol said i wouldn't get a rebound effect so i stopped cold turkey lol. I know it was stupid to stop without a serm.


 When quoting another member @superdrol you should let them know what you've said.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Yoeni said:


> What was the percentage of tea tree oil you used? Just because you never had gyno from it doesn't mean it can't cause it


 I have zero clue it was some body wash I used for years for my face and skin, but your missing the point, by the same token just because you have gyno and have used it doesn't mean it did cause it...


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

superdrol said:


> I have zero clue it was some body wash I used for years for my face and skin, but your missing the point, by the same token just because you have gyno and have used it doesn't mean it did cause it...


 The bodywash you used probaly had a really small percentage tea tree, I'm pretty sure a high percentage of tea tree oil can cause gyno if it's used to often. Not the risk i'm gonna take EVER again.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Yoeni said:


> Yupp i can confirm that, superdrol said i wouldn't get a rebound effect so i stopped cold turkey lol. I know it was stupid to stop without a serm.


 No I didn't say there would be no rebound effect? Feel free to find where I said that, I said stopping letro cold turkey and using ralox or nolva would be exactly what I'd do and I wouldn't taper letro as it will be harming you having zero e2 in your system and it will take weeks if not a month for your e2 to get back to normal, in reality you didn't need letro in the first place, it was the wrong treatment for gyno initially which is why I said come off it cold turkey

cheers @Sparkey


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

superdrol said:


> You've used the wrong drug for gyno, simple as, so yes you should stop it now, have you not got any nolvadex?
> 
> dont taper off letro, you'll prolong it in your system! It will take weeks for e2 to recover!! If not a month perhaps so there's zero danger of gyno getting worse!! It's not instant acting and it's not instant at stopping either


 "It will take weeks for e2 to recover"

"So there is zero change of gyno getting worse"

I also said I ordered raloxifene and it would take +- 1 week till i get it, still you recommend me to stop cold turkey without tapering down Letro.

I could have tapered down letro in 1 week and stop once i had my raloxifene. Thats what I would have done if you didn't say my gyno wouldnt get worse


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

Anyone knows why my gyno is getting worse? Pain returned worse then ever, gyno went from invisible to visible! Huge lump..

Read somewhere ralox can make non puberal gyno worse?

On raloxifene for 2-2,5 weeks now, gyno seems to be getting alot worse since a few days.

dosage is 60mg ed


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

One word - surgery.

Could be prolactin related.


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> One word - surgery.
> 
> Could be prolactin related.


 I don't have enough money for surgery lol

prolactin? But i have a hard lump, and i'm not lactatin. So can it be prolactin?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Yoeni said:


> I don't have enough money for surgery lol
> 
> prolactin? But i have a hard lump, and i'm not lactatin. So can it be prolactin?


 To be honest I have no idea really, you have exhausted nearly everything things that would usually have at least slowed the progression of it if it were normal E2 related gyno..

The next thing I would try is get some Cabergoline.

Also as its not AAS related, try posting on https://www.gynecomastia.org/smf/index.php

Loads of good related topics and people who will more likely be able to help.


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> To be honest I have no idea really, you have exhausted nearly everything things that would usually have at least slowed the progression of it if it were normal E2 related gyno..
> 
> The next thing I would try is get some Cabergoline.
> 
> ...


 The letrozole worked but because i quitted cold turkey without serm my gyno got worse. First week of ralox pain went away but now since a few days it's back.

Going on vacation in 6 weeks so i guess i'm gonna stick to ralox till then and add letrozole after that week. Maybe some caber won't do harm.


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

Little update:

Since a few days the gyno seems to be less painful I'm +- 22 days on raloxifene 60mg now.

Looks like the lump shrinked a little bit.

Looks like the raloxifene is doing it's work now


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

Update: 4,5 week raloxifene 60mg ed

Looks like the gyno is improving, pain getting less. Lump shrink a little bit, going to continue raloxifene @ 60mg. Will update in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

+-6 weeks gyno feeling better, looks better too. Lump slightly decreased, gonna continue raloxifene 60mg ed.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

So the lesson learned from this boys and girls, is have some fvckin patience for the serm to work and reduce the gyno. Don't expect it to vanish in a couple of weeks, it takes months to shrink a penny sized lump to next to nothing.

Glad it's working for you OP, just remember to stick with the ralox until it stops shrinking. Also, I'd highly advise running nolva or ralox with all your future cycles unless you want it to come back. Don't worry about igf lowering reducing gains, it's not true. Some of my most productive cycles have been while running nolva.


----------



## Yoeni (Mar 13, 2018)

hello, just giving a little update for the people suffering gyno. Still using raloxifine since end of march so that would be 5+-months now. Dose is still 60mg, lately i been noticing that my gyno is still shrinking.

My gyno is barely visible. You can't see it but you can feel it a little bit.

Sometimes I smoke a little bit of W when i can't sleep, or when I am at a party I drink a little bit of alcohol. I have been noticing that this makes my gyno flare up a little bit more even tho I did take my 60mg of Raloxifene. I usually take like a 1/8 of a Letrozole tab when my gyno gets a little flare up, usually this makes subside back to almost zero.

I am not sure if i can reduce my gyno more then this. My gyno was never really bad but it improved like atleast 80-90% and it's not visible at all.

Will continue to use Raloxifene at 60mg because im affraid my gyno will come back.

Will update this thread once in a while because I know how f**ked up gyno is and I want to help people.

For the people using Raloxifene, don't give up! It took a long time for my to gyno reduce but I am 100% sure it reduced my gyno! My experience is that it will take months for Raloxifene to work and that you shouldn't give up!

Anyways this is my own experience with Raloxifene, I'm not a doctor.

Sorry for my shitty english, i'ts not my main language.

Yoeni


----------



## carlpearl (Jul 14, 2018)

Additional rubbing of the oil or excess use of it does not cause more serious symptoms? I must take this into account


----------

